# Mouse no funciona con xorg-server 1.5.2 ~amd64

## chonzow

Hice le upgrade a xorg-server 1.5 y el mouse PS2 dejó de funcionar. En el log de xorg dice que no se encuentra el driver mouse, aun cuando xf86-input-mouse está instalado en su versión 1.3 (última en testing), y el driver se encuentra en el directorio correspondiente con los permisos habituales.  

Esta es mi configuración:

Section "InputDevice"

     Identifier  "Mouse1"

     Driver      "mouse"

     Option      "Protocol"   "IMPS/2"

     Option      "Device"     "/dev/input/mice" 

     Option      "ZAxisMapping"   " 1 2 3 4 5"

EndSection

Por cierto, gpm funciona sin problemas.

¿Alguna sugerencia? 

La necesidad de instalar xorg-server 1.5 vino pues las versiones anteriores del driver propietario de ATI tenían conflicto con mi versión del kernel. Así que tuve que hacer upgrade de ati-drivers lo que me obligó pasarme al xorg de ~amd64.

Gracias.

----------

## gringo

no sé si es tu caso, pero hay un aviso bien gordo que dice :

 *xorg-server-1.5.2.ebuild wrote:*   

> 	ewarn "You must rebuild all drivers if upgrading from xorg-server 1.4.1"
> 
> 	ewarn "or earlier, because the ABI changed. If you cannot start X because"
> 
> 	ewarn "of module version mismatch errors, this is your problem."
> ...

 

has actualizado desde una versión 1.4.x ?

saluetes

----------

## chonzow

Perfecto, con eso funcionó. Muchísimas gracias.    :Razz: 

----------

## ensarman

yo tambien tengo ese problema y aun no funciona :S 

ahorita estoy trabajando desde el elinks y cuando intento iniciar el servidor X no puedo usar ni mi mouse ni mi teclado.

mi moise es ps2 y mi teclado es USB

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "XkbRules" "xorg"

        Option      "XkbModel" "pc105"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "es"

#       Option      "XkbLayout" "es(dvorak)"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

----------

## gringo

igual este es tu problema -> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-718811.html?sid=512e6f69836209097f2b20e6b2481389

a mi me pasó lo mismo el otro día. 

saluetes

----------

## ensarman

gracias gringo!!! la solucion era slo emerger el driver generico evdev, pero por que???

----------

## Txema

A mí me pasó lo mismo hace dos días y vaya susto, porque coincidió con la actualización del driver de nvidia(beta) y ya creía que me había cargado algo, no deberían hacer estas cosas sin un mensaje bien grande de advertencia.

Lo arreglé agregando Option         "AllowEmptyInput" "false" a la sección ServerLayout, al principio instalé evdev, pero me iban a patadas el ratón y el teclado, así que lo desinstalé, añadí esa opción y todo como nuevo.

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Estimado,

Has probado lo que dice el emnsaje de instalación

```
ewarn "You can generate a list of all installed packages in the x11-drivers" 

ewarn "category using this command:" 

ewarn "emerge portage-utils; qlist -I -C x11-drivers/"
```

a mi me sucedio y no es problema de la configuración sino de reemerger algunos paquetes y drivers que arroja el qlist -I -C x11-drivers

una vez echo muestra tus drivers:

```
qlist -I -C x11-drivers

x11-drivers/synaptics

x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev

x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard

x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse

x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel

x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa

```

 una vez que obtienes la lista simplemente reemerges todos y ya tienes resuelto eso.

En mi caso simplemente

```
sudo emerge x11-drivers/synaptics x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa
```

Feliz dia y espero reslueva esto tu problema

----------

## ensarman

claro que hice eso, pero no tenia el evdev instalado ps y el resultado era el mismo, mi teclado y mouse nada

----------

